# Anybody have experience with the newer Raleighs?



## reubenc (Jul 22, 2015)

I'm looking at getting a bike for my wife (first serious bike), and she really wanted a Bianchi, but the closest dealers are about 3 hours away and they didn't have what she would want in the right size. I was looking at local bike shops and the brands they have, and I stumbled upon the Raleigh Revere. The Revere 1 has Claris for $750, the 2 adds Sora and disc brakes for $1200, or she could jump to the 3 for $1400 to get 105.
The Revere 3 is a little more than we expected to spend, but she wanted at least the Sora, and only $200 to jump from Sora to 105 sounds like a pretty great deal, and it comes with disc brakes.
Anybody have the Revere or the Revenio (the men's version)?


----------



## BigPoser (Jan 11, 2013)

I've never owned one, but seriously considered picking up Revenio carbon last year. At the time you were able to purchase just the frame and it was very appealing. I also looked at the Militis, but ended up with a Focus.


----------

